# Vaping Lounges at Airports



## RainstormZA (19/5/19)

I have to rant here.

Having been to 2 “smoking” lounges, good grief they stink big time.

We need to lobby for vaping lounges, exclusively for vapers.

Went to one at OR Tambo. Now I’m at Dubai, there are quite a few vapers here.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Spyro (19/5/19)

Unfortunately I feel any type of lobbying would pointless. To most non smokers, we are still smokers and they don't feel like we are special in any way. I don't blame them. But it does suck.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Informative 1


----------



## RainstormZA (19/5/19)

Spyro said:


> Unfortunately I feel any type of lobbying would pointless. To most non smokers, we are still smokers and they don't feel like we are special in any way. I don't blame them. But it does suck.



True, the smokers outnumber the vapers.


----------



## Spyro (19/5/19)

RainstormZA said:


> True, the smokers outnumber the vapers.


Perhaps things will change in 30 years time when there are solid studies and we know what the harmful effects truly are.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (20/5/19)

#StillBlowingSmoke

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (20/5/19)

Those smoking lounges at airports are tough to go into now.
Can't believe I smoked and went into those often.
I find it difficult being in there for more than a few minutes

Another one is the smoking section of the slot machines at Monte Casino.
Went in there about a year ago just to see what it was like - and after like 30 seconds I could feel my eyes taking strain - and had to walk out.

Good luck with your flights @RainstormZA 
You must be in the UK by now - hope it all went ok

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (20/5/19)

I think it's a numbers game currently. Smokers are around 15% of the population, vapers 3%. It just doesn't make financial sense for public organisations to build or assign special facilities for such a small group. As the numbers approach parity, they will probably have more vaping facilities.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Gadgetboy (20/5/19)

Totally Agree. Me being a frequent flyer i am forced to go to the smoking section of airports.
I am currently in Ghana and on my flight out on Saturday i visited the one in OR Tambo. The condition was absolutely disgusting. The floors were dirty, tables were worse, and to top it all off, the extractor fans seemed to be non functional.
To make matters worse, if you enter to have a smoke or Vape you need to purchase a drink. Definitely need a vapers lounge at the airport.


----------



## Silver (20/5/19)

The thing is I dont go into those smokers lounges anymore
I just stealth vape in the airport with my Evod. 
No-one notices.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Elmien (20/5/19)

The problem is that most people don't see the difference between smoking and vaping. Even some vapers refer to vaping as smoking. So if no one realises that there is a difference no one will see the need to have vaping lounges if there are already smoking lounges. We'll just have to live with this until the majority of the population understands there is a difference between inhaling the product of combustion and inhaling the product of heating.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RayDeny (20/5/19)

Have to agree, the smoking sections are disgusting with the worst ones in Dubai that I have found. A small 4x4 with 20 people crammed inside. Even when I smoked I could not bring myself to stay in there for a full smoke.

Now I ether ninja vape the Cue or troll for a outdoor smoking section, fortunately Singapore have many outdoor sections.

As for the dedicated vaping section, this will take a long time for us to outweigh the smokers, until then it's not going to happen.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## RainstormZA (20/5/19)

Silver said:


> Those smoking lounges at airports are tough to go into now.
> Can't believe I smoked and went into those often.
> I find it difficult being in there for more than a few minutes
> 
> ...


Yip my eyes were burning after 5 minutes

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (20/5/19)

Silver said:


> The thing is I dont go into those smokers lounges anymore
> I just stealth vape in the airport with my Evod.
> No-one notices.


Hahaha I did stealth vape where I would not be caught with the drag nano pod and so far it’s served me surprisingly well. No one suspected a thing and my mom was seated next to me, she never saw anything.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jase (29/5/19)

Suggestions for a small 'stealth' vape? 13hr flights get rather long...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (29/5/19)

Jase said:


> Suggestions for a small 'stealth' vape? 13hr flights get rather long...



I recommend something like the Twisp Cue @Jase 
Small and discreet

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (29/5/19)

Drag Nano Pod is good, I stealth vaped every 3 hours on the plane lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru (29/5/19)

Stealth vaping is too risk and if someone notices that would be very embarrassing to be called back to order by a perfect stranger. Nicotine gums keep me out of trouble for the duration of the trip but as soon as I step out of the airport... big clouds are mine!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RayDeny (29/5/19)

Jase said:


> Suggestions for a small 'stealth' vape? 13hr flights get rather long...



I have to echo what @Silver said, I fly international every 4 weeks on over 13hour flights and my twisp Cue is perfect for stealth vaping. It’s small and inconspicuous and if you hold the vape in for longer and exhale slowly there is almost zero vape escaping.

With this little guy I almost never have the need to go into the smelly hot boxes unless I really want to vape my main setups.

Have to note though, before takeoff and landing I suggest placing the cue upside down as some pods leak with the pressure change.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (29/5/19)

Silver said:


> I recommend something like the Twisp Cue @Jase
> Small and discreet



+1 - served me well on many international flights 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (30/5/19)

When I see someone using an asthma inhaler, I sometimes wish there was a nicotine inhaler. It would come in handy at places where vaping is not allowed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (30/5/19)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> When I see someone using an asthma inhaler, I sometimes wish there was a nicotine inhaler. It would come in handy at places where vaping is not allowed.


https://www.nicorette.ca/products/inhaler

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (30/5/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> https://www.nicorette.ca/products/inhaler



So it does exist !!


----------



## Jase (31/5/19)

After looking around and doing the usual 'research' (aka YouTube). I've picked up a Smok Nord. Small and compact enough. But coming to think of it, my bags will get searched more often as it looks like a lighter ...


----------



## Silver (1/6/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> https://www.nicorette.ca/products/inhaler



Thanks for posting this @Dela Rey Steyn 
Didn’t know these existed
I wonder how it works. I watched the video on that page but it doesn’t say if it has a battery and is heating a liquid or if it’s just some compressed aerosol of sorts.

Amazing to see how the video is basically describing vaping. Lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru (1/6/19)

Silver said:


> Thanks for posting this @Dela Rey Steyn
> Didn’t know these existed
> I wonder how it works. I watched the video on that page but it doesn’t say if it has a battery and is heating a liquid or if it’s just some compressed aerosol of sorts.
> 
> Amazing to see how the video is basically describing vaping. Lol


It’s an inhaler @Silver like the asthma pumps. It dispenses a compressed aerosol.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## RainstormZA (1/6/19)

Jase said:


> After looking around and doing the usual 'research' (aka YouTube). I've picked up a Smok Nord. Small and compact enough. But coming to think of it, my bags will get searched more often as it looks like a lighter ...


I had a drag Nano Pod in my backpack. Went through security without an hitch - looks like a matchbook on the xray machines.

In Dubai they require you to take off your shoes and throw into the boxes for xray with your other stuff


----------

